# Anybody knows what the background music is?



## m12 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everybody!

I'm wondering if anybody knows what the background music of this video is. It's really beautiful and I can't stop thinking about it.






Thank you


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't help other than to agree that it is beautiful!


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Reminds me of Erik Satie. Not saying that it is him, but if you liked that, try some pieces by Satie. For example:


----------



## m12 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, I already noticed that this piece was similar to Satie's works, but I like to know the composer


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It might just be Forbidden colours by Sakamoto, which is influenced by Satie. Unfortunately, I cannot access YouTube here. Can you give any further information about the piece?


----------



## m12 (Jan 30, 2011)

If I had any information about the piece, I would have found the composer!
I think you can only help if you watch the video... Thanks


----------



## mcrosbie (Sep 1, 2009)

To me it doesn't sound like Forbidden Colours.


----------



## m12 (Jan 30, 2011)

No it's not...
So isn't there anybody who knows about this piece?


----------

